#  > Telecomunicações >  > Fortinet >  >  Fortinet ajuda a encontrar link de download

## Fallout

ola amigos parece coisa de burro kkk só que eu não consigo o link para baixar o forticache da fortinet já procurei em tudo só encontro a demo web que não é oque procuro preciso da imagem para testa no vmware queria experimentar só que eu só encontro o gate,analyze e management quanto coloco em outro diz que não tenho permissão algum especialista ai em fortinet poderia me dizer como encontro o forticache? ( aquele para vmx64 o VM08 com 15 dias liberado tudo) nem no google achei to sem saber como encontro ele.

----------


## Fallout

ninguém aqui tem experiencia com fortinet? para me ajudar! já tentei entra em contato e ninguém responde não tem muito material falando sobre ele! só encontro a venda completa da licença eu queria a imagem para virtualizar e não encontro.

----------


## fhayashi

O Fortinet cache não é um appliance?

----------


## Fallout

> O Fortinet cache não é um appliance?


eles tem o appliance e também o sistema para virtualiza lá fala isso só não mostra como baixar e testa a versão vm do cache.A demo que tem la na web é do appliance e sinceramente só presta para vê a interface! e ai eu não consegui encontra se alguém ai souber para me guiar onde consigo...

----------


## Fallout

up alguém ?

----------


## Fallout

eu consegui com muito trabalho encontra e mesmo assim só as 3.0.5 , 3.0.3 e 2.3.7 vou fazer uns teste e posto os resultados depois com calma para quem tiver um dia procurando informações sobre esse sistema da fortinet só para consta no momento a nova versão é a 4.2.6 e eu não consegui por nada! logo logo posto tudo que descobri para informa quem tive interesse.

----------


## Fallout

vou compartilha aqui o sistema para quem quiser experimentar ta em anexo. 
comandos:
admin senha nada
config system interface
edit port1
set ip 1.1.1.1 255.255.255.0
set allowaccess ping http https ssh
end
execut reboot
y

é impossível! usa a versão de avaliação se coloca um hd virtual ou mais core, memoria fica inativo a licença de 15 dias. Então não serve de nada! pode compra a versão final aqui: http://www.avfirewalls.com/FortiCache-Series.asp 

dica:
existe uma treta para o fortigate 6 para deixa infinito os dias é fácil vai na bios do serve bota ano de 2031 instala a vm configura inicia desliga ela vai na bios e bota o ano atual 2018 e liga a vm e vualá! fica grátis com tudo liberado ate o ano de 2031.

----------

